# Forgeworld red butchers + lots of other new stuff



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

The new World Eaters red butchers are out!









I have to say they are not really what I expected. The middle guy fits the bill exactly but the helmets don't have the rage factor I would hope for in WE bezerkers. 

On the other hand, the new catalogue addendum has a ton of fancy stuff in it. New legion vehicles, mechanicus, mk2 and mk3 command squads (which I think are brilliant). No new non space marine units though...
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/W/winter13-14 Cat-Supweb.pdf


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The poses are pretty lame. The details are tight, but I can't stop making airplane noises in my mind as I picture them attacking like that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldn't agree more.

Those suits of armour are fucking ace, but the poses are utter tripe


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

ntaw said:


> The poses are pretty lame. The details are tight, but I can't stop making airplane noises in my mind as I picture them attacking like that.


New World Eater flyers confirmed! :laugh: Now I can' t look at them without picturing flying stands and them going vrooooooooooooooooooooooommmm. Might make a nice goblin doom diver alternative.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like em, although I too am now making aeroplane noises.

Sorry to be behind the curve, but are these 30k minis?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> I like em, although I too am now making aeroplane noises.
> 
> Sorry to be behind the curve, but are these 30k minis?


Yup,
vroooom! (was feeling left out)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Is it just me or is Forgeworld chruning out more models than ever at the moment? I quite like these I must admit - Suitably brutal and I would love to see them painted personally.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hm. I love these! I think the poses are great, but they need to be up on some basing material and on piles of corpses to look right. Just glued to the base they look a little flat. Even just a little rock will do, as with this guy:











I will once again go sit in my corner and lament the Sons of Horus not getting awesome kits like this. All the Sons of Horus have gotten for their special units are lame third-party-looking conversion kits...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The poses aren't the greatest that's for sure, kinda look like the school retard windmilling his arms while screaming "Don't touch me!". That said that could be what they are going for. The styling is pretty cool though and the helmets I find very interesting as they bare a bit of a resemblance to the head on the old metal Chaos Terminator Lord.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I like them personally, but feel I would be doing a lot of pinning to get them to look right. If nothing else they make for a good point of reference when I convert some old terminators... Anyone in the US know how long it takes to get FW stuff delivered? I asked about it locally and the owner said that they could not get them in which means I'm going to make a friend or two overseas :grin:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

But what do you guys think of the rest of the releases to come? Those are way more interesting IMHO. Mechanicus stuff looks great and the mk2 and mk3 command squads are both very tempting to me at the moment. I did sneak the link in at the bottom of the post: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/W/winter13-14 Cat-Supweb.pdf


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*ENEMIES OF THE IMPERIUM!*
.
.
.
You'll have to whine louder, we can't hear you over the sound of all our new releases.




Seriously, the HH was cool and all, when it was interspersed with other armies toys, but my *god* would it *kill* FW to release something for Xenos in between all this 30k junk?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That Mechanicus stuff made me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I think those poses are referred to as the 'drunken windmill outside a nightclub'


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> 'drunken windmill outside a nightclub'


Could well be :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Hm. I love these! I think the poses are great, but they need to be up on some basing material and on piles of corpses to look right. Just glued to the base they look a little flat. Even just a little rock will do, as with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Reaver Squads are pretty cool, but Justaerin are too overpriced to even consider using. Dreadclaws don't even have models yet.

Red Butchers on the other hand are pretty ninja ruleswise. And the models are fairly cool; I just, yeh, poses.

Red Butchers are fairly awesome shock troops, but are expensive; unlike many other Legion Terminator Squads, they NEVER be scoring units. Their WS5 with Hatred is cool, but is outweighed by the fact all enemies hit them on 3+ along with striking at I1 due to PAxes, which is slightly evened up by 2 wounds, 4++ Cataphractii and FNP, along with rerolling failed charge distances. They have no anti-armour outside of the Devoured (Sergeant) equipped with a PFist/Chainfist/THammer. However, Cataphractii's improved save on a melee only unit is terrible; they cannot Run to close the distance.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Vaz said:


> The Reaver Squads are pretty cool, but Justaerin are too overpriced to even consider using. Dreadclaws don't even have models yet.
> 
> Red Butchers on the other hand are pretty ninja ruleswise. And the models are fairly cool; I just, yeh, poses.
> 
> Red Butchers are fairly awesome shock troops, but are expensive; unlike many other Legion Terminator Squads, they NEVER be scoring units. Their WS5 with Hatred is cool, but is outweighed by the fact all enemies hit them on 3+ along with striking at I1 due to PAxes, which is slightly evened up by 2 wounds, 4++ Cataphractii and FNP, along with rerolling failed charge distances. They have no anti-armour outside of the Devoured (Sergeant) equipped with a PFist/Chainfist/THammer. However, Cataphractii's improved save on a melee only unit is terrible; they cannot Run to close the distance.


For me, the fact that the Reaver squads look kinda like bad third party "for use with 40k" models is what annoys me. I love the Justaerin models, and I'd probably just use the models as regular Legion Terminators. The Sons of Horus, rules-wise, are great, and I have no complaints. All the Legions seem to have one good unique unit and one that's strictly meh, so I don't mind the Justaerin not being points-efficient. I'm more concerned with the models themselves, rather than their performance on the tabletop. I'm very much a hobbyist first, and a gamer second. Or maybe even third... I love the game, don't get me wrong, but how a model performs on the tabletop is maybe the third thing I worry about. My pecking order really is "Is the model cool?" followed by "Is the background for this kind of unit, what they do in the army organizationally, etc, interesting?" and then finally by whether or not it's good in the game.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook and just had to share it. :laugh:
Sorry, but I just can't take them poses seriously at all now.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> Saw this on Facebook and just had to share it. :laugh:
> Sorry, but I just can't take them poses seriously at all now.
> 
> View attachment 959942793


Lulz!

Im not stoked by herpy mcderp and their poses either, but then again its (yet again) Khorne stuff so who cares 
Most of the FW releases are good, however they had to fail with something sooner or later them too, and thats done now so the next should look nice again


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Would it kill FW to release T-Sons i am so sick to death of World Eaters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Considering they aren't out until Prospero, book iv (?), they're about a year or so away.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

There's always one :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Would it kill FW to release T-Sons i am so sick to death of World Eaters.


Wait til the end of this year....:wink:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The detail is awesome and I really like what they did with the armor, but I'm not sold on the poses. They look at bit too wild to me.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I have returned from my deployment in the Middle East. Started to romance myself with painting again especially my World Eaters. 

I have just order these and will get them painted in February. I love them, sums the Red Butchers up, wild, unruly, death up close.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

the armor on these things is great. the poses though are just bad. Some bodies on the bases would make them better but maybe a little converting will make them better looking.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero Effect said:


> Well I have returned from my deployment in the Middle East.


Welcome home, Zero.

I missed seeing your work on here! :good:


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I feel like a schmuck for asking but can anyone point me toward, explain to me where these come up in rules or fluff? I saw a reference to "30k"...is that a separate set of rules? After recently buying the CSM Codex I looked and saw that CSM Termies can't take two power weapons, so how would I use these in a game? Sorry if this is in the wrong spot but I wanted to run with the ball we have in play here. Thanks!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

HokieHWT said:


> I feel like a schmuck for asking but can anyone point me toward, explain to me where these come up in rules or fluff? I saw a reference to "30k"...is that a separate set of rules? After recently buying the CSM Codex I looked and saw that CSM Termies can't take two power weapons, so how would I use these in a game? Sorry if this is in the wrong spot but I wanted to run with the ball we have in play here. Thanks!


You are indeed correct. 30k is a different set of rules to 40k, and so allows for some shall we say _different_ load-outs in your squads


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Tawa said:


> You are indeed correct. 30k is a different set of rules to 40k, and so allows for some shall we say _different_ load-outs in your squads


Much appreciated! I will have to check it out, but the new semester looms next week :cray:


----------

